# Jiffy Cubes?



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 7, 2006)

Im going to be growing in hydroton.  Ive seen jiffy cubes for transplanting from germination into the hydro setup.  Anyone know if these work okay or have any suggestions about what would be best to use when growing in hydroton medium.
THanks


----------



## CWB (Oct 7, 2006)

Jiffy Cubes have been known to work. They are better for transpalnting into soil than hydro. 
You will be introducing a small amount of soil-like stuff into your system. If it's a large system with a big pump you probably won't have a problem. If it's a small system with a small pump, the Jiffy-soil might clog the pump.

They will work, but there are better methods now (which I am learning about).


----------



## yogi dc (Oct 7, 2006)

their fine i use them all the time and i have never had a problem.


----------



## CWB (Oct 7, 2006)

yogi dc said:
			
		

> their fine i use them all the time and i have never had a problem.


 
That's interesting.

I've been reading about germinating in a wet paper towel, then transplanting to rockwool and then into the grow system. I assumed there must be some advantage to it.

We used to just germinate in a Jiffy-Cube, then put the cube directly in the gravel when the seedling was about an inch tall. It was simple and it did work. This was an ebb and flow system. 

Do you think that method is still as good as any?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've had problems with jiffy peat pellets. but have seen others around the WWW have great success. I won't use em ever again, but thats just me.


----------



## KADE (Oct 8, 2006)

Those cubes have netting that is designed to break down... so it shoudln't be a good idea... but I know many ppl that use them and never have problems... i did at one time as well, then I found starter rockwool cubes. Your pump should have a intake filter... if not.. gear one up for it.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 14, 2006)

Rapid rooters work great also, they hold water well, don't break down and cost about $10 for 50 of 'em.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 14, 2006)

But the one advantage is the peat is everything it needs at first to get a great start. So Ive heard  I am just starting to in a week so ive been reading and watching videos. I was going to use the pellet then stick that in a 4x4.2.5 cube and then to the table.. Someone did suggest the rapid rooters, are they ph ballanced and all? and are they circles or squares or what?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 14, 2006)

They are circles that fit right into the hole in the rockwool cubes, as far as I know they are pretty balanced, more so than rockwool which needs soaking.


----------

